# Font Size



## Master of Blades (Mar 2, 2003)

HELP! All of a sudden the font size of all the writing on Martial Talk is massive and I have no idea why or how to change it! I have to scroll down and down just to read one post! Until I get it fixed I'm not bothered to post cuz its too hard and I really dont like that! Can anyone help?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 2, 2003)

Using IE:

VIEW - TEXT SIZE - pick medium or small

:asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 2, 2003)

IE?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 2, 2003)

Internet Explorer--is that the browser you're using?


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 2, 2003)

Browser = the program you use to look at the Internet.

IE = Microsoft's Internet Explorer (commonly marketed with cable modems, or AOL, etc.)

There are other Browsers.  For example in Mozilla or Netscape a temporary fix is in the "View" menu, drop down and pick "Decrease" font size.

A more permanent fix is found under the drop down "Edit" menu in the top bar.  Select "Preferences" > select "Appearance"  > select Font; the smaller the number, the smaller the font.

I would suspect something else happened though if this occurred spontaineously.  If everything else on your desktop appear normal, you can be pretty sure it is the browser only, see Kirk's or my "fixes", if other things appear weird or larger, ie. icons, toolbars, etc.  then you may have to change the properties in your "Display Properties" box.  Then go to "Settings".  Access this through your Control Panel, or a short cut is to right click anywhere on the desktop where there is not an open window and select "Properties."

Good luck, hopefully the decrease font will be enough.  If you are using Opera or another browser, ask your question in the "Computer Support" thread on this forum and re ask your question.

-Michael
Kenpo-Texas.com


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 2, 2003)

Thanks for the help, got it back to normal thank god! :asian:


----------



## GPFontaine (May 8, 2003)

For those who have a scroll wheel on their mouse an alternative to using the menu system to change the font size is to use the following two shortcuts:

Mouse Wheel Up + Ctrl = Smaller Text
Mouse Wheel Down + Ctrl = Larger Text

This is an easy way to quickly view pages that have fonts that are either too large or small.  It is also the mistake that most people make to switch the default font size.


----------

